# New Black Diamond Rhom?



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Here's some pics of my new Rhom. I bought it as a Black Diamond Rhom but I personally think its a Xingu. He was supposed to be very aggressive but maybe he just has to get used to his new home?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

maybe xingu whats on the other side of the divider?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nice shape to that guy! what makes you think he is xingu? at those rhoms show diamonds to ya know--- lol , either way- NICE RHOM!


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

coutl said:


> maybe xingu whats on the other side of the divider?


A 3 inch Mac and a 5.5 inch Sanchezi.

Do you guys think he will become more aggressive soon? Ash said that he was very aggressive and a finger chaser.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dude.... youve had him for 24hrs....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Eric99 said:


> maybe xingu whats on the other side of the divider?


A 3 inch Mac and a 5.5 inch Sanchezi.[/quote]








That probably won't last long.



> Do you guys think he will become more aggressive soon? Ash said that he was very aggressive and a finger chaser.


You've got to give it time to adjust...he's in a new tank, and a divided one at that.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, i just realized he is in a divided tank man- get him his own tank, he deserves it!


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

He doesn't swim much at all right now. If he starts to move around more then I will think about pulling the divider. However I have a Mac and a Sanchezi on the other side. I gave a Mac, Red Belly and a Tern away to a local pet shop because I couldn't find any buyers. I paid $80 for the Sanchezi, I refuse to give that away. I had him in a ten gallon for a week and decided to put him in with the Mac. All 5 of those fish were all together before anyways. I don't know what else to do right now. It was between that Rhom and a few Caribes. I'm not sure I made the right choice but I will give it some time. Also, the Sanchezi was eating everyday when he was in his cohab but now he hasn't even touched a piece of food in about 5 days.

Maybe get him some tall plants to hide in?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

hes not swimming around right now because he is stressed out... it sounds like you should have planned this out a bit better? a mac and sanchez together on one half? you need to figure out what it is you want in that tank.... pull the divider and go with it-


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> hes not swimming around right now because he is stressed out... it sounds like you should have planned this out a bit better? a mac and sanchez together on one half? you need to figure out what it is you want in that tank.... pull the divider and go with it-


...and what you want should be only ONE of those fish you have in there!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Put the 3 inch mac in the 10g for now its better then having it get eaten by the sanchezi

And get a 20glong or somethng for the sanchezi


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice looking rhom.... however as stated, make sure you have the room BEFORE you buy the fish..that way you dont put yourself in these situations.


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

When I moved my small rhom into the bigger tank, it took a couple of weeks before it started moving and eating. Kept hiding in the plants! I didn't worry as its normal for them to take stock and adjust. It swims around quite happily now and doesn't mind me coming up real close and looking in.
Give it time to settle, it will come round.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

unless its from rio xingu...and ash specifically called it a xingu rhom...its just a rhom ..a very nice one at that...xingu is just the collection point.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

^ an xingu rhom.... is "just a rhom" too trigg-


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think thats what he ment that unless he was specifically told the collection point you just call it a rhom


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

but buying from ash... I would tend to think he knows where it was collected eh? looks to me like a diamond from the waters of peru--- bottom line- its a rhom-


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I took your advice and seperated them up. The Rhom is all by himself. That was the original plan anyway-I just wanted to make sure that I liked him first but I am hoping he will come out of his shell. We'll see. Thanks everyone for the advice.

Anyone know why some of my posts end up like this? By this I mean you have to scroll across to read and see everything.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

There is another post in this forum that says Xingu Rhom. Mine looks identical to that at least that's my take on it. I am happy either way.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Do you guys think I might be able to get away with a small school of Neon, Cardinal or Rummynose Tetras in there with him after he starts to eat? That would be cool.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

The reason why the words scroll across far is because you put the pictures side by side, 
put them diagonoly so it will be normal. The rhom might eat the tetras but quarantine them first.
So you do introduce any viruses or stuff like that.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

try whatever small fish you want with him... if they get eaten your not out that much $$


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

I just tried to feed him a shrimp and he still will not eat. Today is day #3. Plus out of the 8 piranhas I've ever owned he is the most skittish. I walk up to the tank and he hurries up to hide or swim to the oppposite end of the tank. And yeah its only day 3 but how many people on this site say that their Rhoms are finger chasers the same day? Is there anything I might be able to do? I will try to add some more plants and some tetras might even make him a little more comfortable. Probably will do 6 Neon and 6 Rummynose Tetras.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i had a rhom take over a month to eat--- doesnt sound to me like this is the fish for you man--- hope im wrong-


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Dude give it some time, my fish were panzys when I first got them. The people that get there fish to be finger chasers are lucky.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i had a rhom take over a month to eat--- doesnt sound to me like this is the fish for you man--- hope im wrong-


I probably should have got the 12 inch Peru Highback Rhom or the 4 baby Caribes. I was always a big fan of Rhoms-expecially Diamond Rhoms. I always heard that they were even more aggressive than Caribes.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Eric99 said:


> i had a rhom take over a month to eat--- doesnt sound to me like this is the fish for you man--- hope im wrong-


I probably should have got the 12 inch Peru Highback Rhom or the 4 baby Caribes. I was always a big fan of Rhoms-expecially Diamond Rhoms. I always heard that they were even more aggressive than Caribes.
[/quote]

That rhom would have needed bigger than a 75g, and those caribe would too before long.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

He is nice looking


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice looking rhom


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

KINGofKINGS said:


> i had a rhom take over a month to eat--- doesnt sound to me like this is the fish for you man--- hope im wrong-


I agree with KOK completely. If aggression is what your looking for then South and Central American Cichlids are what you should be looking at. 
Serras or Pygos for that matter, for the most part, will be skittish. There is a number of people out there that are lucky and get the piranha that is not. But alot don't. 
It's not unheard of (me being one of these examples) to hardly ever see your serra due to skittishness for over 6 months to even a year or longer. Thats a long time to have a fish freak out and hide every time you get near the tank. Or to literally have to turn out the lights and leave the room to feed him. 
You're upset that is been three days since you got this rhom in the mail and it still hasn't eaten? Sounds to me like you don't have the right fish. A male Jag or Dovii is sounding good.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> i had a rhom take over a month to eat--- doesnt sound to me like this is the fish for you man--- hope im wrong-


I agree with KOK completely. If aggression is what your looking for then South and Central American Cichlids are what you should be looking at. 
Serras or Pygos for that matter, for the most part, will be skittish. There is a number of people out there that are lucky and get the piranha that is not. But alot don't. 
It's not unheard of (me being one of these examples) to hardly ever see your serra due to skittishness for over 6 months to even a year or longer. Thats a long time to have a fish freak out and hide every time you get near the tank. Or to literally have to turn out the lights and leave the room to feed him. 
You're upset that is been three days since you got this rhom in the mail and it still hasn't eaten? Sounds to me like you don't have the right fish. A male Jag or Dovii is sounding good.
[/quote]
No-Piranhas are what I want. I should not have separated and sold most of the cohab I had going. Even the Red Belly was a finger chaser and one of the Macs were and my Sanchezi was too. Its just that I heard that Rhoms are the most aggressive so I figured that I would try something new. As far as other fish go, I have a community tank with 2 large Angelfish, 2 Clown Loaches, 1 Goby, 1 8 inch Fire Eel, 1 12 inch Tire Track Eel and 1 Silver Arrowana. I know that I wanted Piranhas a long time ago.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Is this rhom still in a divided tank?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

that cohab you had going needed to be split anyway- a mac, sanch, and red in a 75g? and then you say you were told blacks are the most aggressive??? you need to do some research bud.... lots to learn-


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Tango374 said:


> Is this rhom still in a divided tank?


No. He has had his own tank for 2 days now. 
I am selling my last Mac to "Swack" for $25.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> that cohab you had going needed to be split anyway- a mac, sanch, and red in a 75g? and then you say you were told blacks are the most aggressive??? you need to do some research bud.... lots to learn-


2 Macs, 1 Sanchezi, 1 Tern and a Red Belly. You are right it needed to be split but only 1 or 2 would have had to go (1 Mac and the Sanchezi). 
As far as agressive Rhoms go, how many times have you heard owners of Rhoms say how aggressive theirs are? How many times do they say that theirs are skittish? Many more at least from what I have read have said theirs are aggressive. For example your Rhom follows you around and tries to bite you through the glass. I really do my reserch before I do something like this but sometimes I jump in too soon. I should have sold my other piranhas first.I am not new to fishkeeping though. Piranhas are actually very forgiving when it comes to water quality when compared to other fish.


----------



## KangolBrand (Jul 15, 2004)

I know where your coming from 99, I has a rhom before that was a like yours but mine was 11 inches... he would never eat when im there and when i sleep thats when he eats... just sits in one corner... Lot of information out there saying rhoms are the most aggressive but I only think this is true in the amazon/wild. But i recently had a 5 inch rhom which I traded that was agressive. But thats rare I think, 90 percent of ps I would say in home aquariums are not agressive at all. Good luck


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

ive had 5 rhoms... 1st was an 8" guyana- very active but skittish as hell.... second was a 12" peru- very active and aggressive- not a chaser tho... third was a 9" vinny- not very active and skittish as hell.... 4th was a 12" vinny- very active and very calm.... now i have the 15" peru who doesnt let you get within arms reach of him--- based on what I have seen rhoms calm down at around the 12" mark--


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys.
Maybe I should have just went with the Caribes or some kind of Pygos.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

Eric99 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> Maybe I should have just went with the Caribes or some kind of Pygos.


It wont matter what you go with, I had caribas for 2 months now and they just started to be normal. You have barley kept your rhom give it a chance.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

piranhaseeker said:


> Thanks for the advice guys.
> Maybe I should have just went with the Caribes or some kind of Pygos.


It wont matter what you go with, I had caribas for 2 months now and they just started to be normal. You have barley kept your rhom give it a chance.
[/quote]

Don't worry I will! I am not going to bail on hi yet. He is one sweet looking fish. Going to add some small tetras this weekend and we'll see if he eats them or not. Adding some plants too. I did put my Sanchezi in there for 15 minutes but when I walked away I heard him going after the Sanchezi. He lost half of his tail and has a big bite taken out of his anal fin. But he is safe now!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm glad that you got the sanchezi out before there was anymore damage done. but I'm having trouble understanding your reasoning for doing something like that in the first place. Did you think that your rhom who is still in shock from his travels would benefit from having another aggressive fish about his size pitted in the same small glass cage as him? Do you realize that your BDR is a fish that comes from the wild and putting him in a situation like that is going to do absolutely nothing good for him or the sanch? I believe that you've read alot of threads on aggressive Rhoms in the past. I've read alot about them too over the years, but I have definitely read equal if not more of shy, skittish rhoms. I'm having trouble believing that you never heard of piranha keepers having shy rhoms. I believe that you don't pay attention to those posts. That the Rhombeus was your holy grail and now that its not living up to your expectations as a savage killer 3 days out of the mail you want to ditch him. I also think that you claiming that you should of probably gotten a caribe or some pygo's really proves that you did not do any real research on these fish. I waited 10 years for the chance to own a Rhom. I finally got it over a month ago and I must say that I was blessed with one that is very active but sometimes very shy. It took him a few weeks to become this way. But I guarantee you that the thought of me "bailing on him" never crossed my mind or ever will.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

you sound inexperienced? Put your sanchezi in their just to see if the rhom will go after it? And you have to be patient with youyr piranha. You want to get a reaction from him or to eat but it will take time. Be patient.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

sounds like piranhas arent for you dude---


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> sounds like piranhas arent for you dude---


I wasnt gonna say that but thats what I meant


----------

